# all taped up - da polisher tips pls!!!



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

car was washed and clayed. my hands are itching to use my da polisher but i'm nervous...

any tips pls?

*of course i read the online guide...

but i'm scared of

how to move
how fast to move
how hard to press
what speed to use*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It isn't this simple really, but in short

Spread with the machine off first, then spread t speed 2
Increase to speed 4.5, add enough pressure to slow the machine, move about 2 inches per second until polish starts to clear. 
Drop back down to speed 2 and continue with slow overlapping passes for a further 4 passes or so


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Have a read here


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

Will-S said:


> Have a read here


i read that...

will work on vauxhall soft paint using my new *CleanYourCar DAS-6 PRO Polisher*

i have the following

Sonus SFX-1 Restore Polish
Sonus SFX-2 Enhance Polish
Sonus SFX-3 Final Finish Polish
Sonus SFX-4 Paint Sealant

Sonus SFX-1 .5.5" Restore Pad
Sonus SFX-2 5.5" Enhance Pad
Sonus SFX-3 5.5" Finishing Pad
Sonus SFX-4 5.5" Final Finish Pad


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

The process is the same no matter which polishes and pads you have. Basic rule is start off with the least agressive combination then step up to get the desired results.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

Will-S said:


> The process is the same no matter which polishes and pads you have. Basic rule is start off with the least agressive combination then step up to get the desired results.


yes i read that.

i have lights scratches/swirls


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

start with sfx 3 pad and polish (4 is just a sealant) 
if that doesn't work,
try sfx2.. 

you shouldn't really need sfx1 on a corsa.. but if all else fails then step up to that.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> start with sfx 3 pad and polish (4 is just a sealant)
> if that doesn't work,
> try sfx2..
> 
> you shouldn't really need sfx1 on a corsa.. but if all else fails then step up to that.


thanks. what about revs and speed?

the machine's specs are as follows

Orbit Size: 8mm

Backing Plate Thread Size: 5/16" (same as Porter Cable, G220 and UDM's)

Variable 6 Speed Dial: *2,500 to 6,500rpm*

Weight - 2.3kg (approx)

Supplied with two Velcro Backing Plates Size: 125mm ( 5" ) and 150mm (6")

Fits 5", 6" and 6.5" polishing pads


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

balz said:


> i read that...
> 
> will work on vauxhall soft paint using my new *CleanYourCar DAS-6 PRO Polisher*
> 
> ...


Start off with *bolded* items first. Then keep the finishing pad and move up to SFX-2 if you are not happy with results. If you still aren't happy I would keep the Finishing Pad on and move to SFX-1.

VX paint is usually very soft and thin, so you need to be careful. Always use a paint gauge to measure how much paint you are removing.
You want to use the least aggressive combination to remove defects. Too aggressive and you remove too much too quickly.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

Will-S said:


> Start off with *bolded* items first. Then keep the finishing pad and move up to SFX-2 if you are not happy with results. If you still aren't happy I would keep the Finishing Pad on and move to SFX-1.
> 
> VX paint is usually very soft and thin, so you need to be careful. *Always use a paint gauge to measure how much paint you are removing.*
> You want to use the least aggressive combination to remove defects. Too aggressive and you remove too much too quickly.


thanks for being understanding.

i dont have that, i'm afraid...which makes me nervous.

what revs should i use to spread and polish pls?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's very hard to damage the paint with a da if you ask me, rotary tho is a different story.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> It's very hard to damage the paint with a da if you ask me, rotary tho is a different story.


thats why i bought a da


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

stangalang said:


> It isn't this simple really, but in short
> 
> Spread with the machine off first, then spread t speed 2
> Increase to speed 4.5, add enough pressure to slow the machine, move about 2 inches per second until polish starts to clear.
> Drop back down to speed 2 and continue with slow overlapping passes for a further 4 passes or so


^^What he said :thumb:


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

Will-S said:


> ^^What he said :thumb:


*2,500 to 6,500rpm*

what revs is low speed and what revs is high speed then pls?


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for your help...i feel so stupid!


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

on the DAS6, id use about 2 to spread polish, and 4/5 to do the polishing work.

might wish to check that with someone first 

Pat the product around on the bodywork with the pad, hold the pad on the body and turn on around 2, use this speed to spread the product over the area to be worked, then switch to 4/5.
Work the product then until it has broken down to a clear, 'thicker than water' texture and this is then when it is 'working'.

As said before, start with the less intensive products and pads, do one pass and examine. If it could use a LITTLE more, try another pass. If more, step up a pad and/or polish.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

balz said:


> *2,500 to 6,500rpm*
> 
> what revs is low speed and what revs is high speed then pls?


2500 is low and 6500 is highest. If you look at the back of the DAS6 there is a dial with numbers on it 1 being the slowest (that is 2500) working up to 6 which is the fastest (that is 6500) so as Kev said work in at 2 with slight pressure then move to 4.5 with moderate pressure to work the polish until it starts to go clear. Then back down to 2 for 4 passes with light pressure to finish off.

You can tell how much pressure you are applying by the sound of the motor. Draw a line on the backing plate, you will see it slow down as you apply pressure. If it stops you are applying too much pressure.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

Will-S said:


> 2500 is low and 6500 is highest. If you look at the back of the DAS6 there is a dial with numbers on it 1 being the slowest (that is 2500) working up to 6 which is the fastest (that is 6500) so as Kev said work in at 2 with slight pressure then move to 4.5 with moderate pressure to work the polish until it starts to go clear. Then back down to 2 for 4 passes with light pressure to finish off.
> 
> You can tell how much pressure you are applying by the sound of the motor. *Draw a line on the backing plate, you will see it slow down as you apply pressure. If it stops you are applying too much pressure*.


thanks. yes i read that.

3 last questions pls...

how long should i take for a 30 x 30cm patch?
how many passes are needed?
do i spray water on the pad before starting?

thanks for bearing up with me...


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

balz said:


> thanks. yes i read that.
> 
> 3 last questions pls...
> 
> ...


Appologies if any of that is deemed not needed, im still learning to, just sharing what i have learned :thumb::buffer:


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

many thanks!!!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

How long it takes is subjective. It depends on the environment you are applying in. Yo need to work until the polish goes clear, that is more important than how long it will take you. Spray water on the pad if that is all you have, it is better to spray with some quick detailer to prime the pad. A light mist is all you need.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Oops too late


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Oops too late


sorry :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

What I tend to use on my DA as a pressure guide is to watch the mark on your backing plate; if it spins at ~2rps then you are about right for most polishing work - push down more for heavier cutting to slow the spin rate, or obviously back off to refine and the spin rate goes up.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

ok did not have the guts to apply the da...yet.

but here is how i spent my last 4 days...

Day 1

Wash with AG shampoo, Megs clay bar, wash, taped up

Day 2

Megs Scartch x, swirl x, AG SRP

Day 3

Megs Cleaner wax, Sonus sealant, all locks including bonnet catch cleaned/lubricated, door dressings and rubber sealed, engine bay cleaned

Day 4

Sonus sealant, wheels polished, arches dressed, plastics dressed, glass cleaned inside/outside, interior vacuumed, exhaust polished with Autosol, put up my new tax holder.

pics in no particular order...


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking nice :argie:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks good, do you really need to use a machine anyway?


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

Will-S said:


> Looking nice :argie:





Keir said:


> Looks good, do you really need to use a machine anyway?


thanks guys. and yes i have some light scratches and swirls


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

even speed 6500 on da is less aggressive then 1600 rpm on rotary.
try to relax and master your skills on one panel then keep going.. 
spread it on speed 1 then crank it up to 5 pressure needed at this point
so if you are working on horizontal panel just give it the pressure needed to control the polisher and add little more.. just a little.
3 passes then slow down to 4 for two passes and don't apply any extra pressure (just the pressure needed to keep the pad flat on the panel).. then slow down 2 and move faster .. (4 inche per second) for only 1 or 2 passes depend if the polish is dry or not!
just keep an eye on the polish if it dry just stop and qd your pad and polish will come alive again.


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

^
I guess my adivice came a little late.
Great job.. but bare in mind DA won't take every single scratch. rotary can be used to polish and DA is for final polish..


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

TRD said:


> ^
> I guess my adivice came a little late.
> Great job.. but bare in mind DA won't take every single scratch. rotary can be used to polish and DA is for final polish..


thanks for your input. i will try to get a scrap panel and try on it first...


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

outdoor pics...

couldnt believe i parked it in the water for some pics esp after all i had done to the car...


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

what camera setup and lens are you using for those photos mate. They really are some of the best that I have seen. The finish on the car is sublime, what LSP did you use?

Tim:thumb:


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

sorry just saw this now...

they were taken with a canon g7

finished with sonus sfx 4


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I think you are getting a great finish by hand mate. I wonder myself whether to bother with a da or not as I feel I get decent results without but bought one to try on the other halfs car as hers is bad.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

well, a da gives much better results for sure...


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

I got my DAS 6 two weeks ago and been building up courage to put it on my cars. Got myself an old scrap Polo bonnet at the weekend (I own VW's so wanted to experiment on similar paint if possible) and had a go on that using the DA with my megs pads and 105. I was really surprised at how user friendly the kit is and what results you can get if you follow the advice and take it steady. I am going to have another go later today to see if I can refine my skills a bit before having a go on my cars later this week. I would suggest you read Dave KG's guide and watch the Autogeek tutorials on You Tube. Found both really informative and easy to follow.


----------

